# Happy Birthday LPBeier!!!!



## PrincessFiona60

Hope it's a fun one!


----------



## Addie

Happy Birthday. Just think, you finally made it to 21 and now you can drink legally.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy Birthday!


----------



## CWS4322

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andy M.

Laurie, have the happiest of birthdays!


----------



## chopper

Oh, have the greatest birthday!  I hope you have a fun day planned!


----------



## Hoot

Happy Birthday!!
I hope you will have a great day!


----------



## Dawgluver

Happiest of birthdays, Laurie!


----------



## kadesma

Laurie Hope your day is all the best of everything.
hugs my girl
ma


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone!  After making my own birthday cake (no, its okay I am having fun with this one!), I have a day of pampering ahead of me!  Then DH is taking me to a restaurant we have been meaning to try for years....and it is almost right across the street!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Happy Birthday. Just think, you finally made it to 21 and now you can drink legally.


Actually it is 19 here in BC, but I can now go bar hopping across the border!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Happy Birthday, Laurie.


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday Laurie. 

Josie


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks!  I just had a wonderful conversation with my grandnephew!  His 2nd birthday was a couple of days ago but I wasn't able to get in touch so they called today and he said "Happy bifday annie wee"!  Love it!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wishing you a very special HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## tinlizzie

Hope you're in the midst of having a very Happy Birthday, LP!


----------



## Cerise

Happy Birthday, LPB.


----------



## Katie H

"Happy Birthday, Laurie!"

Hope it's fantabulous!!!!!!!


----------



## jabbur

Arrogant Worms - Happy Birthday - YouTube

Enjoy today Laurie!  Hope you celebrate in style!


----------



## Barbara L

Happy, Happy Birthday to one of my most favoritest and wonderfullest and bestest friends in the whole world! I'm glad you are having a good day! Enjoy your birthday dinner!


----------



## vitauta

is it your birthday today, lp?  well, that explains the blissfully fragrant and sunshiny day we're enjoying here all day! may your b-day bring you special blessings, sweet surprises and loving indulgences, spilling into next week....


----------



## JMediger

Happy happy birthday (again!) ... I hope dinner is delicious!


----------



## Merlot

Happy happy birthday!  What kind of cake did you make for yourself?


----------



## taxlady

Happy birthday Laurie. Have a great day. You deserve it.


----------



## middie

Happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

jabbur said:


> Arrogant Worms - Happy Birthday - YouTube
> 
> Enjoy today Laurie!  Hope you celebrate in style!



Jabbur, that was insanely funny!  Thanks!


----------



## LPBeier

Merlot said:


> Happy happy birthday!  What kind of cake did you make for yourself?



It's a soy/dairy/gluten/egg free chocolate cake so that DH can eat it with me.  It turned out pretty well too!


----------



## Alix

Happy Happy Laurie! May the coming year bring you joy, and many pain free days.


----------



## forty_caliber

Happy Birthday Laurie!   Many returns.

.40


----------



## merstar

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Somebunny




----------



## Kylie1969

Wishing you a truly fabulous birthday LP


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

It's after midnight, and so I'm late.  How could I be late for such a great lady?  Happy birthday LP.  Hope it was great, and that you were treated extra special.

Seeeeeya. Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> Wishing you a truly fabulous birthday LP





Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> It's after midnight, and so I'm late.  How could I be late for such a great lady?  Happy birthday LP.  Hope it was great, and that you were treated extra special.
> 
> Seeeeeya. Chief Longwind of the North



Thank you both, it was a phenomenal day and I was spoiled rotten.

Thank you to everyone (I hope you all got individual thanks - I tried to keep up)! You made an awesome day even more so!


----------



## mollyanne

*Happy Birthday Laurie*


----------



## LPBeier

mollyanne said:


> *Happy Birthday Laurie*



Mollyanne you outdid yourself!  And here I was going to make YOU a cake!  Love it!


----------



## Snip 13

Happy belated birthday LP!!!! Sorry I missed it  Hope it was fabulous and may you have many more great years to come.
October woman rock!


----------



## taxlady

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> It's after midnight, and so I'm late.  How could I be late for such a great lady?  Happy birthday LP.  Hope it was great, and that you were treated extra special.
> 
> Seeeeeya. Chief Longwind of the North


Chief, you're central time, if I'm not mistaken. Laurie is Pacific time, so it wasn't past midnight for her yet.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Chief, you're central time, if I'm not mistaken. Laurie is Pacific time, so it wasn't past midnight for her yet.


Exactly!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

taxlady said:


> Chief, you're central time, if I'm not mistaken. Laurie is Pacific time, so it wasn't past midnight for her yet.



Actually, I'm Eastern time.  So it's even earlier in her time zone. Laurie, you're three hours behind me.   I didn't mess it.  Hooray.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322

Glad you had a great day, LP! Did I miss the restaurant review? How was it? I need details!


----------



## buckytom

i'm sorry that i'm so late, lp, but my heart till wishes you a happy and healthy year ahead just past this occasion of your birthday. 

i'll be sure to be on time next year when you turn 30...


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Thank you both, it was a phenomenal day and I was spoiled rotten.
> 
> Thank you to everyone (I hope you all got individual thanks - I tried to keep up)! You made an awesome day even more so!



Very good to hear, you deserve it xx


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> i'm sorry that i'm so late, lp, but my heart till wishes you a happy and healthy year ahead just past this occasion of your birthday.
> 
> i'll be sure to be on time next year when you turn 30...



Thanks, Bucky T, it doesn't matter that you are late, what matters is your wonderful wishes.  But I still have a couple more years before I am ready to be 30!


----------



## chopper

BuckyTom made it to your Birthday thread!!!  I wouldn't mind if he was late either. 

Welcome back BT.


----------

